# Car Accident Assessor



## glassoo (22 Mar 2006)

Can anyone recommend a car accident assessor? I was involved in an accident and my car was valued at 5000 euro but was worth at least 6000. I have pointed to selling prices and dealers but have been told by Quinn Direct that I will need to get an independent assessment - any names/ companies from your experience?


----------



## lynchtp (22 Mar 2006)

Thats better than me they told me that they would only give the book value of the car.


----------



## Lorz (22 Mar 2006)

What area are you in?


----------



## ribena (22 Mar 2006)

David Algar in Mullingar is a private motor assessor.  His number is: 044 42179


----------



## Ravima (22 Mar 2006)

how do you know its worth at least €6K?


----------

